# For those who think ...



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

For those who think I am a bullshitter...which is probably most people.  Nothin staged, never tried before, completely impromptu... I'd like to thank Gigi the rabbit for her stellar performance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PPLHGqaR_8


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

georgia estes said:


> For those who think I am a bullshitter...which is probably most people.  Nothin staged, never tried before, completely impromptu... I'd like to thank Gigi the rabbit for her stellar performance.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PPLHGqaR_8



you're first mistake was saying "for those who think" 

comeonnnn Georgia...remember where you are posting this 

Noticed the rabbit lived through the ball versus rabbit challenge...but will it survive Xmas ?


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> you're first mistake was saying "for those who think"
> 
> comeonnnn Georgia...remember where you are posting this
> 
> Noticed the rabbit lived through the ball versus rabbit challenge...but will it survive Xmas ?


 
Lol... give me a few glasses of wine and I am a posting machine today. I make no promises about the rabbit's longevity. You can't tell from the video but if that ball wasn't there, the rabbit would have been toast. :lol:


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Put the ball up high somewhere with lots of clutter to go through and lets see what he does...that was not that impressive


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

not really here to impress anyone, I'm here because I am bored and sick so I can't go play


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

so the sock ovr the rabbit's head was to keep it from moving or to shield his eyes from possible savagery?


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I really didnt want her to have a heart attack or something. She's so fat she doesn't hop around even without the sock. Poor obese Gigi with the thyroid problem.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't think it's a big deal. I can let my mal out with the chickens and he'll just look for a ball or drop a deuce and bark at the air.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok ok ok I made it harder.... he was in my bedroom and had no idea where the ball was. He is only 7 months old so give him credit. I think he's decent. And, it's fun to watch, at least to me. Sorry about the bumpiness, it's a camera phone. Ok Tylenol time. Bleh.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlDq-rimw7M


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

and furthermore, whether it blows people's minds or not, at least I'm up here posting vids to entertain , afterall that's what I'm on here for, for fun :grin:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> so the sock ovr the rabbit's head was to keep it from moving or to shield his eyes from possible savagery?


Son, don't you know a killer rabbit when you see one? That is obviously a rabbit muzzle.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

why do you complain about the dog being crazy in the house when you spend all day long teaching it to be on in the house?

Take the ball way and tell Ransom to shut the **** up or better yet, toss his ass in the crate for a few hours.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

He's not JUST crazy in the house, he's ALWAYS on. He has no off. I guess I'd better make the best of his nuttiness and my flu, aye?


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> son, don't you know a killer rabbit when you see one? That is obviously a rabbit muzzle.


 
bawhahahhahahaahahahah


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> He's not JUST crazy in the house, he's ALWAYS on. He has no off. I guess I'd better make the best of his nuttiness and my flu, aye?



So you're complaining about having a high drive in general?

I wouldn't tolerate a nutty dog in the house. You're not helping by training the dog in the house. 

How often do you leave your property to train the dog?


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Calm Chris, calm. :wink: I train with him everywhere in different places all the time, unless I am sick. Where is the coughing icon?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> Calm Chris, calm. :wink: I train with him everywhere in different places all the time, unless I am sick. Where is the coughing icon?



you're missing the point.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No Chris, YOU are missing the point. She is just babbling. However, you have to admit that the rabbit with a sock on it's head is a pretty good trick.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

stop belly aching and enjoy the dog.ball and toy drive is so much fun.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cmon Georgia, you know the dog is afraid of that rabbit. I have to say I would be to if I saw a sock hopping across the room.
I prefer bunnies dressed in taters, onions and carrots myself. ;-)


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Cmon Georgia, you know the dog is afraid of that rabbit. I have to say I would be to if I saw a sock hopping across the room.
> I prefer bunnies dressed in taters, onions and carrots myself. ;-)


 
I know right, if anyone wants to run my dog off the field, just throw a rabbit at him... :grin::grin:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Georgia!!!!!!!!!! Poor girl you sick again???? You need to go take a bubble bath ...don't forget about the videocam! Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

georgia estes said:


> at least I'm up here posting vids to entertain , afterall that's what I'm on here for, for fun :grin:



Georgia,

If you "really" wanted to entertain us. You'd be posting videos of you in bubbles NOT rabbits in socks ;-)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Doug Zaga said:


> Georgia!!!!!!!!!! Poor girl you sick again???? You need to go take a bubble bath ...don't forget about the videocam! Sorry, I couldn't resist!


You beat me to it :-(
Perverted minds think alike


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey, I'm not that drunk yet [-(


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> For those who think I am a bullshitter...which is probably most people.  Nothin staged, never tried before, completely impromptu... I'd like to thank Gigi the rabbit for her stellar performance.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PPLHGqaR_8


Nothing staged? so the rabbit sits in the middle of the floor with a sock on his head, while the dog is loose all day?:^o

Anyone who has owned rabbits, knows that to keep a rabbit calm you cover it's eyes/head...vets will cover a rabbits head with a towel, basically almost immobilizes most domestic rabbits...

The rabbit did not even move...I didn't even notice it until you took his hood off.

The dog seems ok to me..not overly obsessed...in my mind the video dispels what you were trying to show. It took about 5-6 commands to get him to go fetch the ball, he was not going crazy looking for it, unless I missed something...and you did command him to get the ball after all, not like he had impromptu free choice..

try this one..

let rabbit out in the house, with no hood, with a ball on the floor.. Wait til you see him moving around,, ..don't say a word and let the dog in the room.

Or

Put floppy outside and let the dog watch out the window, let him see all the balls out there for a few minutes to build up his OCD, wait til floppy is romping around the yard littered with balls, and then when the dog seems super excited and amped up to go to the yard to get his ball, let him out...

It was cute though. I like rabbits, and I like your dog too..


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> I know right, if anyone wants to run my dog off the field, just throw a rabbit at him... :grin::grin:


Its even funnier when you are out moving a flock of sheep in a pasture and the out pops the bunny and your dog takes off hell for leather. Once she hit the fence all I could thin of of was PLEASE don't be stupid enough to go through the barb wire. She didn't. The look on her face though when she turned and saw me off at a distance with the sheep----like, ohhhhhh, sorry, ooops, I was moving livestock, was'nt I. 

Hhhhhhmmmm, this could be a scenario for a Mondio trial. DOH vs. the bunny rabbit.


T


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Nothing staged? so the rabbit sits in the middle of the floor with a sock on his head, while the dog is loose all day?:^o
> 
> Anyone who has owned rabbits, knows that to keep a rabbit calm you cover it's eyes/head...vets will cover a rabbits head with a towel, basically almost immobilizes most domestic rabbits...
> 
> ...


Not sure why you're convinced that the dog prefers rabbit over that damn ball but I have the flu and don't feel much like steven spielberg today. The dog would do the same thing, go get the ball no matter what the rabbit was doing. Plus, even if I made that video someone else would be like, "oh well this time I want to see it on the top of the Sears tower, with the dog blindfolded, and 40 baby rabbits and several dodo birds milling about." Where's my advil?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They just want to see your tits. Lets face it, I get directed to your threads all the time and I think the consensus is that they want to see you naked. 

Personally, I think you are quite frightening looking, and am glad that it is YOU that is videotaping. THe bunny video with the space alien feet was enough for me. You crack me up. I guess you never figured out why they want a video from you. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey I am almost 6ft tall, I need those space feet to prevent forward tippage.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Now that was a pretty good response !


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

(bunny story) I was throwing the ball for my gsd one day and it bounced under a bush about 40' away from me
at the last second before the dog got to the bush out runs a rabbit at full speed
needless to say the dog was after the rabbit, I yelled platz and the dog downed instantly an watched the little bunny run away. I was happy with the platz proof not unhappy she didnt go after the ball
crazy things are going to happen int he real world and if that had been a street and a car I would still ahve a dog.

oh and if we're keeping count I also vote for the naked video, don't mind the old guys they pretend not to want to see cause they can't remember what to do


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Son, don't you know a killer rabbit when you see one? That is obviously a rabbit muzzle.


Could be the rabbit from Monty Python's Holy Grail! KILLER RABBIT!!!


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike Lauer said:


> oh and if we're keeping count I also vote for the naked video, don't mind the old guys they pretend not to want to see cause they can't remember what to do


 
Nobody wants to see a sexy vid of me, I am frightening afterall  so I'lll stick to dog stuff


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh thank GOD !


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

That is a high drive dog.... doubt it. 
A had a Crazy Mal here a while back, the damn thing would work with me all day, we are talking 12-14 hour days doing demonstrations and stuff. He would still be spinning in his crate wanting to work after those long days in the sun... I couldn't even think about leaving him in my house for 30 sec without someone watching him. I'm still not sure if the dog actually slept... ever. hahahahahaha.

Either way, you have a nice little dog!

Nice house too, why do you care what these folks think about your dog?

It's not like you are breeding him.

Have fun with him, that's what this whole thing is about. Unless it's a 100% work dog, it should be a dog you just enjoy.

Best regards.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> That is a high drive dog.... doubt it.
> A had a Crazy Mal here a while back, the damn thing would work with me all day, we are talking 12-14 hour days doing demonstrations and stuff. He would still be spinning in his crate wanting to work after those long days in the sun... I couldn't even think about leaving him in my house for 30 sec without someone watching him. I'm still not sure if the dog actually slept... ever. hahahahahaha.
> 
> .


Would that be the same crazy mal you had to crank up with the ecollar to get more out of him ? No wonder the bugger never slept?


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Would that be the same crazy mal you had to crank up with the ecollar to get more out of him ? No wonder the bugger never slept?


Ha, not even close.

Two totally different dogs. The only this these dogs have in common is the breed.

P.s. the dogs I had to push is mind blowing now, machine. I got him on some K9 supliments too, his stamina has increased a bunch.

I'll never apologize for pushing that dog, he's my #1 dog, and he's having a nap by my feet right now.


----------

